# Brown Algae!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Got a bit of brown hair algae on the rocks, what can I use to remove them other than using a tooth brush?

I don't want to buy a sea hare, it look so gross!


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Emerald crabs? Urchin? Sea hare is your best bet depending on the amount for the initial cleanup.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

msobon said:


> Emerald crabs? Urchin? Sea hare is your best bet depending on the amount for the initial cleanup.


This is my concern, if a sea hare release the "dye", will it crash a 27G system? O_O As I don't have a chemical removal filter

Maybe I will go with the emerald crab, I hope seaumarine sell it cheaper than Big Als @ $12.99


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ever thought of hermits? they do an excellent job!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

iBetta said:


> ever thought of hermits? they do an excellent job!


If it's cheaper than an emerald, I might consider! 

BTW, the goby is doing pretty well and it is impossible to catch it, as it found a little hiding cave in the tank.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ah it looks like its doing well!  please leave me a feedback!  thank you!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

it wedge itself in the live rock...

now... I need a solution for cyano bacteria! >.<''


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Doesn't so much look like cyano. Looks like you're getting the brown/diatom algae bloom; just be patient and maintain healthy water and it will go away.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

if u get cyano, hermits can take care of that too lol!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

hermit doesn't come in till Friday @ SeaUMarine 

I've been to seaumarine 3 times in the past two days, need to stop buy buy buy! >.<''

Almost bought a Dracula goby for $80, but got a yellow rose goby as compromise, since they look pretty similar.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahahh told u about that dracula goby! XD


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hermits don't always eat cyano...believe me I tried for 6 months to get rid of it and the only sure way to do it is consistent water changes and sucking out what you can see.

Good luck!


----------

